# Surge, a love- hate relationship



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

This morning I only took 3 riders. 
Rider 1 - Surge at 3.8X (unusual for a Wednesday morning at 9 AM) - Told the rider before I started the trip what it was at so they could cancel, but they didn't - Normally about 9 - 10 dollar fare, ended up being 38.00

Rider 2 - Very nice person, told me they would give me a 5, I didn't even ask....

Rider 3 - A young couple coming home from their honeymoon. Airport pickup I got as soon as I dropped rider 2 off at the airport. (lucky me) they gave me a 10.00 tip. ( love those people)

Look at my ratings for the day. 3.67 (hmm.. two 5s and a 1 ) =3.6666 
Any guess who gave me the 1 

And Uber says surge is not connected to ratings...


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

Rider 1


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I guess it was the first rider. I wouldn't take it personal for sure. We all had "those riders" before.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> This morning I only took 3 riders.
> Rider 1 - Surge at 3.8X (unusual for a Wednesday morning at 9 AM) - Told the rider before I started the trip what it was at so they could cancel, but they didn't - Normally about 9 - 10 dollar fare, ended up being 38.00
> 
> Rider 2 - Very nice person, told me they would give me a 5, I didn't even ask....
> ...


Not worth worrying about on a micro level. The fact is, the rating system is intended to distract drivers and manipulate them. That's about it. The rating system is what it is and they pick a point where regardless of all the issues, over many many rides, 90% of the drivers will fall above a particular threshold. That number happens to be 4.6 or 7.

The value that number represents means virtually nothing. Uber knows that, they are fine with it.

"And Uber says surge is not connected to ratings..." When does Uber ever speak the truth?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

its bs really, ratings shouldnt even be counted on a surge fare. well they shouldnt be counted period. but to ay surge doesnt effect the rating is bs, pax think they are rating the ride that includes route and fare and uber experience n general.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

The first rider for sure but he'd still be my favourite for the day!


----------

